# PRIUS...changed to a PRIUS V without my knowledge or consent!



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Yesterday....there was yet *another* app upgrade...right after I had done one the day before!
Anyway, I drive 2 cars for Uber. I drive my Nissan LEAF until it needs to be recharged...and then, I'll come home, take a break and go out again in my 2009 Prius. I go to sign on with the Prius today and I notice under the _'Select a different vehicle'_...they changed my Prius to a PRIUS V! There is nowhere to contact UBER so I can get it changed so I just had to report under 'Report a serious concern-Rider' in order to find a spot I can report their error to them! I will be signing on in a few minutes...after I post this, but wonder if this is going to present a problem tonight getting my PAX to recognize me? I know a regular Prius looks similar to a Prius V from the front...but they are completely different from the side or back. Arrrrgh. Did this happen to anyone else who drives a Prius? I'd double check if I were you!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I had a similar problem.. I needed to update my license plate, so I emailed them to change it. Anyway, when they updated my license plate, they also changed my car to Acura. Lol. I don't drive Acura, so I emailed them back and they quickly changed it to the car I actually drive.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I had a similar problem.. I needed to update my license plate, so I emailed them to change it. Anyway, when they updated my license plate, they also changed my car to Acura. Lol. I don't drive Acura, so I emailed them back and they quickly changed it to the car I actually drive.


 You know....these kinds of things have been happening wayyyy too often here lately! Just lots and lots of small, irritating, time-consuming errors....and NO WAY to contact them to get them fixed in a timely manner!  Well....off to go Uber in my new PRIUS V! LOL


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

When I think Prius I just look for the edited on wheels so you should be good.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Edited that as I don't want to offend anyone and will change it to "typical people won't notice unless you have done extensive shopping for one"


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Prius V could also stand for a regular Prius with trim level five.

Either way just email them, no big deal, particularly since most passengers don't even know the difference...at least around here.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Prius V could also stand for a regular Prius with trim level five.
> 
> Either way just email them, no big deal, particularly since most passengers don't even know the difference...at least around here.


POST # 6 / Fauxknight : Oh ye, of Gender
and Location-free
Profile, can you At Least Allude to the
Region/City of Your Activity as Becareful
Bison has done?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 6 / Fauxknight : Oh ye, of Gender
> and Location-free
> Profile, can you At Least Allude to the
> Region/City of Your Activity as Becareful
> Bison has done?


I just never found a reason to fill out those extra details since it wasn't auto prompted when I signed up...and I'm lazy.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I just never found a reason to fill out those extra details since it wasn't auto prompted when I signed up...and I'm lazy.


POST # 8 /Fauxknight : Not SO lazy
that you didn't recently
Reach Well-Known Status. You may find
a "Fauxknight" in the mirror, but (owing
to Ohio's Own Nickname) all this Bison
sees is a Well-Known "Nut". Congrats!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I was "upgraded" from my Camry to a fictional Acura a while ago. Confused the heck out of pax looking for the wrong car. Uber CSR said this is a known issue.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

If they changed the car from a Prius to a Peterbilt I'd be concerned. I'm sure the average pax can't tell the difference or really cares.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Actually the model type does matter if you're insured under MetroMile. They will not cover you if the vehicle doesn't match that which is on your policy.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Beur said:


> Actually the model type does matter if you're insured under MetroMile. They will not cover you if the vehicle doesn't match that which is on your policy.


I was just referring to the customer knowing the difference&#8230;


----------

